# New breed ... the Sheepicorn!



## michickenwrangler (Apr 4, 2013)

OK, maybe not a breed, just an old ugly Jacobs ram that I was given.

I figured he needed some press since I'm always talking about the goats and horses.

He was passed around from farm to farm and ended up with a friend of mine who bought him for her son to use for roping practice. Since he was pretty docile, she would let him wander around unfenced to at grass and weeds. Thing was, the horses were terrified of him! She owns/operates a boarding/training facility and while SHE might look on the horses bolting from the sight of him a learning experience, the middle-aged women trying to regain their confidence didn't. He would also poop and pee in the aisle and nap in the arena. After a rider fell from a fleeing horse (ok, it was me, but I'm young-ish and landed on my feet), she kept him in the pony pen, which he didn't really like.

After passing through a few more hands, I ended up with him.

My boyfriend LOVES him. At the time we first got him, he was the only male ungulate we had, so he became DBF's buddy.

He gets a lot of attention from people who visit and enjoys having his shoulders scratched.

But I also have to explain that he is not a goat


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ohh! He's a sweetie!


----------



## animalmom (Apr 4, 2013)

Good for you for giving him a home.  He does look like he would love to be anywhere where you are.


----------



## EllieMay (Apr 4, 2013)

WOW.
Love that wild horn sticking straight up!   
Sounds like he found the perfect home, too!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 4, 2013)

PRECIOUS!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Apr 4, 2013)

I love it when guys take a liking to a particular sheep or goat; those are some of my favorite stories.   Good for you for giving the old guy a good home.


----------



## Kellykidz (Apr 9, 2013)

I love his story!  I read it outloud to the family.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 14, 2013)

Actually found out more of his backstory over the course of the last month. A local guy found him wandering around the area. Actually, a lot of people found him wandering around. My hay guy told me that his mother used to call him up, "Tony, the sheep is back!" when Sheepicorn would wander into her yard eating her roses. One guy took him in. Then he got deployed to Afghanistan. So he was going to give Sheepicorn to a friend of his who said, "I don't want a sheep, but I'll use him for target practice." Well, the guy who took him in didn't want his sheep to have that fate, so that's when he gave him to the people who run the boarding stable.

When I went to get hay, my hay guy and I started talking about my animals. I said something about having a pet ram, and I said, "I think you might even know this ram ..."

"The ugly one with the stick-up horn?"

That's when he told me about the sheep running loose and his mother complaining. He said he was happy that the sheep ended up at a good home and that he's happy to be "feeding" him.  

Poor Sheepicorn probably has never had a good shearing (my attempts last year consisted of me chasing him around the yard with a pair of scissors     His wool was very matted and nappy in places. But I think he looks pretty good now. He no longer looks like some scary troll monster.


----------



## xa.logan (Jun 15, 2013)

Would it be wrong of me to say that little sheep is probably the ugliest sheep I've seen? But.. I like him and I want one just like him. 
Maybe it would make my fianc fall in love with sheep and let me have one.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 15, 2013)

xa.logan said:
			
		

> Would it be wrong of me to say that little sheep is probably the ugliest sheep I've seen? But.. I like him and I want one just like him.
> Maybe it would make my fianc fall in love with sheep and let me have one.


No, I think he's one of the ugliest sheep out there. My DBF loves him precisely BECAUSE he is so weird and ugly. My DBF doesn't compliment me much, but he said I did a good job of shearing him. 

I know Roving Jacobs and others on here have Jacobs Sheep too, but theirs are much nicer looking than mine.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 15, 2013)

I love him and his sticking up horn...he is not ugly...he is the sweetest thing!  Glad he has a good home now


----------



## secuono (Jun 16, 2013)

Hahaha, all I could think of while looking at him is that I would paint his unihorn with nail polish!! It's like the perfect canvas for some wild colors!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 16, 2013)

DBF was VERY disappointed when he discovered that the while the local county fair has costume classes for goats, there are no costume classes for sheep.


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 10, 2013)

He's a star.

He is able to head butt effectively from any angle and therefore probably commands a lot of respect in the ovine community!


----------

